# wpa_supplicant : failed to initiate sched scan

## Zios

Hi every one, I recently finished my first gentoo installation. But now I have some trouble in order to get connected to internet. 

I try to use wpa_supplicant :

First I used wpa_passphrase for the conf.

```
 wpa_passphrase "mySSID" '.!password' > /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 
```

I add some stuff in order to make my conf "work" : 

```
 networks={

       ssid="mySSID"

       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

       proto=WPA2

       pairwise=TKIP

       group=TKIP

       psk=############################################

}

```

Finaly, when I use the command : 

```
 

wpa_supplicant -D nl80211 -i wlp2s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

wlp2s0: Failed to initiate sched scan

```

If someone have an idea it would be awesome  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

## matt_w

Can you post the output of 

```
iw link wlp2s0
```

Is it just 

```
wlp2s0: Not Connected
```

If it appears to be working, 

```
dhcpcd wlp2s0
```

 will probably sort you out.

Otherwise post the output of cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf (with your ssid, passphrase, etc, obscured, obviously)

----------

## Zios

Thanks for the response but I found my mistakes, 

I think I had multiple wpa_process process running (I thought I checked using top | grep wpa ..) 

Anyway, it worked, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

